# Woodworkers Push Stick



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

any one know anything about these. just wonder how the push in feature on the underside holds up. looks like a good one and i like the fact that the button will recess.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Save a bunch of money....make your own. The plastic ones seem to want to blow up now and then and they are sure pretty but not really practical. Making your own lets you customize to your own work habits.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

well it to late. ordered it from amazon. more than likely last me a long as i use the machine. i know what your saying and if i had a work working room and the storage shelfs to store all the fixtures and jigs it would be great. im just tired of using a scrap piece of wood to push it through, and know the importance of downwards pressure, which ive been using another piece of wood to do. anyway it will be better than what im using now.


----------

